# Foler reidrection not working unless user is local admin



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

We are just setting up a new domain on SBS2008 for a company.

We have done the steps to create new users with redirected My Docs, AppData and everything using group policies.

However when logging in to the domain as the user they get errors in the event log for "folder redirection" which says they may not be the owner of their folder, which is correct, the domain admin is the owner.

If we then grant the local admin rights on the machine then they can access the redirected folder share on the server no problems and all the redirection works.

This wouldnt be an issue as we were setting the users as local admin anyway, but some of them will be logging on via Citrix and we cannot grant them local admin to the Citrix server, so then the folder redirection does not work again for the My Docs folder.

Anyone got any clues? 

We dont want to grant them ownership of the files as this cause further issues in SBS2008 and using the policy the way we have done should work fine?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

How are the share and NTFS permissions set on the folders?


----------



## Chol (Apr 2, 2009)

I think this can be solve NTFS permissions set up only. review the setting again.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I generally set share permissions to everyone and then deal with permissions on the NTFS level. That gives you a lot more control over everything.


----------

